# Hi!



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I am new to mice and want to learn more as I intend to have some with eventual goal of keeping a feeder community for my cats; purely because it's unavailable locally. I am from Singapore and hope to know other fancier breeders locally.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow, welcome to the forum and great to meet someone from a completely different country


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad to have you! It's been ages since I've seen either a breeder in Singapore OR someone breeding for cat feeders!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Lily, 
Thank you.

Hi Laigaie,
Thank you. I think I probably be the first here to think about this as a feeder for my cats! Might be unheard of. I have actually wanted feeding this years back but pop this idea quickly. But as I am embarking on full raw for my cats, I become more serious on this. Definitely it will be exhausting to think about having both and excelling so i am taking sometime to know more about this hobby too. o want the best for the mice too.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nah, I've been an advocate of the "mouse diet for cats" for years. Sorry 

I breed for exhibition primarily, but my cat gets all my culls and that's all he gets. I think it's great so welcome to our forum! 

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10188&hilit=mouse+diet+for+cats


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Laigaie,
What's the mice in your avatar? I like it! I like satin even in my Syrian as well.

Wood witch, 
Sorry, I was not clear. I mention I am in Singapore. It's definitely not common and even Super rare. But it's possible overseas especially US as there is even suppliers of frozen. I was afraid of saying I am a feeder breeder and Glad I won't be ostracised. It's great to know your cat gets your cull. I know I am not allowed in the cull forum.. But I do want to learn how it's done eventually. also, I really need a lot a mice for my cats and thinking through, it's highly impossible and probably only be part of their diet. So I hope to have nice ones to share the breed around too.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The mice in my profile pic are one of my very first litters, satin dove and argente.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

great!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, could I check if the cull forum is still active? Can I join and how to do so? Thanks.


----------

